# Help! Urgent!!!



## Yope1995 (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm so worried about Ladybird! I found her on the bottom of her cage, breathing hard. She can't move her legs and she's vomitted three times so far. She's also constipated. It's like she keeps trying to poop but can't. Please help! None of the vets are open! :'(

~A worried owner,
Yope


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

I am sorry. I have no medical advice - I would call any vet I could find that is open and try to keep her warm til you can get her into the closest vet to you. Is she maybe eggbound? Hoping she hangs in there.


----------



## Yope1995 (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm holding her now trying to keep her warm. She's settled some but still not feeling well at all. I looked up all the avian vets and they're all closed. :'( This has never happened before and she's really got me scared.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Agreed, you need to get her to an emergency vet. Don't worry whether they are avian or not right now, just call all the clinics in the area until you find one that can see her.


----------



## Yope1995 (Jul 28, 2012)

What should I do in the meantime? 

I'll try to keep you posted.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

She might be eggbound. Look at her vent area to see if it looks swollen. Keep her warm and read this article on egg binding: http://www.littlefeatheredbuddies.com/info/breed-eggbinding.html 

The best thing to do is to get her to a vet ASAP; but if that's impossible, the article tells some techniques that might help her pass the egg if she is eggbound. These techniques won't hurt her if she isn't eggbound, although they probably won't help solve a different problem.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

P.S. Try calling the phone numbers of the avian vets. It's possible that they might have a recording with an emergency number where you can call for help.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Get her to an emergency hospital as soon as you can. It sounds like she hasn't got much time left if you don't get her help. 

Best of luck to you.


----------



## MildlyAnnoyedBird (Jun 10, 2011)

I agree, this sounds like classic egg-binding (not being able to move legs, straining, vomiting).

Emergency vet if humanly possible. Increase the humidity in the room. If her belly is swollen (an "egg bump") that may help you to tell. Do not touch her stomach, you can break the egg inside her & cause sepsis or infections. Try helping her into a warm bowl of very shallow water -- this may help her pass the egg. Humidity and warmth can loosen the muscles and assist in laying. Keep a close eye out for blood from her vent and try and get her to keep drinking and eating some kind of soft food if possible. Call every and any vet you can; if it IS egg-binding, laypeople aren't much help.

Wishing you the best...


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I hope she will be okay and you can get her to a vet. 

There is some information about egg binding here: Egg Binding

From the same link above, this is how the treatment is done, and obviously this kind of thing does need emergency care, it is not something that can just wait. 



> Treatment
> Egg bound birds are very ill and require emergency care. Many are hypothermic and require immediate warming. They can be toxic from the inability to eliminate waste products and dehydrated from poor appetites and weakness, so warm fluids are also administered. If the bird is in shock we will give these fluids via an intraosseus catheter. Calcium is also administered to aid in muscle contractions and hopefully expulsion of the egg on its own. Medications to stimulate the uterus to contract are also used. Whether or not they help depends on the cause of the problem.
> 
> If medical therapy does not work we attempt to help in the removal of the stuck egg. Once the bird is more stable we can sometimes gently expel the egg with digital pressure. If the egg is adhered to the uterus digital pressure might not work. Inserting a needle with a syringe attached directly into the egg allows us to collapse the egg and make expulsion easier.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Were you able to get some help or resolve the problem on your own? I hope Ladybird is OK.


----------



## bassamgaillany (Nov 16, 2012)

Check the place of her droppings come from (*vent*) may be it's sore ! Take her to the vat as fast as you can


----------



## Yope1995 (Jul 28, 2012)

Don't know what it is. The vet didn't think it was egg-binding because he couldn't feel the egg. He really did nothing and thrn sent us on our way. It seems as though he didn,t know what he was doing and he was really in a hurry to get to the next patient. I'm just a teen! I don't have any more money for another trip to another vet! Ladybird is still the same. I moved her to an olld fish tank I have to restrict movement. She vomitted more last night and this morning.  What should I do?


----------



## Yope1995 (Jul 28, 2012)

I did get her to drink though. The first time, she threw it back up. The second time, she kept it down. She won't eat anything though.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Did the vet give you any medication? Run any tests?


----------



## Yope1995 (Jul 28, 2012)

No, nothing. Just examined her, told us what 'he didn't think', and "finished".


----------



## Yope1995 (Jul 28, 2012)

Ladybird is sleeping on my lap right now. Trying to keep her warm.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Unfortunately this vet doesn't sound very competent. It's possible to have problems related to egg binding without being able to feel the egg. 

Have you tried the home remedies at http://www.littlefeatheredbuddies.com/info/breed-eggbinding.html ? The Pedialyte/Gatorade option can be very helpful for giving sick birds enough energy to start eating, and there's a simple recipe that uses ingredients that are probably in your kitchen already. After you've put a few drops in her beak to give her some energy, you can soak some seeds in the liquid and offer them to her on your fingertip and maybe she will eat them.

I still suspect egg binding so I would recommend the liquid calcium too. Not all pet stores carry it so it's best to call around first. A small bottle should cost less than $10. If you can't find calcium for birds, you can check with "natural foods" groceries and vitamin shops to see if they have the human variety. Some drug stores might have it too.

Even though you don't have money, I would also recommend that you call any avian vets in your area and explain the situation to them, including the info that you've already seen a vet who wasn't helpful (tell his name) and you don't have any more money, but you're desperate to get help for your bird. Maybe one of them will be able to help you.


----------



## Yope1995 (Jul 28, 2012)

I'll try to get her to drink the sugar thing. And, possibly pick up some liquid calcium from the pet store when we pick up my mom from work. 

I'll try to keep you all posted! I hope my little girl gets better.  She's the sweetest bird I've ever known.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

She really needs to see a better vet. Please try to keep working on options for that to happen.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

This link on Care Credit might be helpful: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=26919 As a teenager you might not be eligible, but if might work if an adult in the family can get the card and let you pay the balance off gradually. If someone in the family has money they might be able to loan you enough to pay for a good vet without bothering with the Care Credit card.

This link on avian veterinarians might be helpful: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27415 The second post has information on how to tell whether you really have an avian veterinarian.


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

Hoping she is doing better or that you found an avian vet to help. Pls check in and let us know.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I hope she's doing better
Tell us how she's feeling

Best of luck. 
Ps that vet u went to didn't really know what he was saying:wacko:


----------



## Yope1995 (Jul 28, 2012)

My dad called another vet and told him the situation. He said it didn't sound like egg-binding since she hadn't lain any for awhile (almost two years) but my dad asked what it might cost to help her...and well, we don't have that kind of money. :'( It could run into hundreds. The vet said the best thing to do is just keep her warm.


----------



## Yope1995 (Jul 28, 2012)

Forgot to mention her age too; she turns 10 soon.


----------



## Yope1995 (Jul 28, 2012)

Tried to get her to drink the stuff you suggested, tielfan, but she threw it back up.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Ten is not old for a cockatiel. It is barely middle-aged. Did you show your dad the information about CareCredit? That might help your family afford treatment for Ladybird. If you absolutely cannot get her treatment, is there a rescue you could surrender her to that could get her treated? I am making this suggestion because I know that you love her, and it sounds as though she is critically ill.


----------



## Yope1995 (Jul 28, 2012)

My dad just doesn't want to spend that kind of money if she doesn't make it. Don't get me wrong he loves the bird, in fact he's Ladybird's favorite person but he just doesn't want to do it if she doesn't make it. 
I thought about a rescue but I looked it up for our area and there are no bird rescues within 100 miles. (I looked on petfinder.com) All we have is the humane society *shudder* ours is awful. They don't keep small animals long...


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Use google not petfinder to search for a bird rescue in your area. They don't really post birds on petfinder from rescues (at least not in my area.) Or see if you can get someone to take her who would be willing to pay the vet bills. 

Most eggs can't be felt until they're almost ready to be laid so that first vet was clueless. I really hope she gets better!


----------



## Yope1995 (Jul 28, 2012)

Okay! I'll do that now! 

I was holding her earlier and she tried to fly off. Poor thing couldn't move her legs; she tried to land on her cage but it didn't go so well.  She's staying quiet in my lap again.


----------



## Yope1995 (Jul 28, 2012)

Okay. I looked on google and the only one I could find was up in Fort Wayne. :blink: We're in southern IN.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It might be your best bet. It may be the only way she makes it and a couple hours drive for a rescue to take her and make her better is totally worth it.


----------



## Yope1995 (Jul 28, 2012)

I mean,_ way _up there. We're at the tip of southern IN. My dad would never drive that far.  I'll try to google and see if there any in KY.


----------



## Yope1995 (Jul 28, 2012)

None in KY either. There are dog and cat rescues and one horse rescue but no bird rescues!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Well, if it sounds like there is no hope for her..and that she will just be in pain until she passes away...can y'all afford to have her euthanized? I know it's really sad and a tough thing to do. But if there is no saving her, the best thing you can do is end her suffering.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i am so sorry to hear you are going through a rough time with ladybird... 

can you even call the humane society to see if they know of a bird rescue? they might be able to point you in a direction 

i'm not sure what else to tell you. i'm very sorry


----------



## Brisa440 (Jan 11, 2013)

Have you checked with the vets to see if you can even do partial payments??? Some vets will do this, some won't. It really all depends on the Vet....


----------



## Fluttershy (Sep 16, 2012)

Ring around the vets and see if they'll do partial payments as Brisa said, or if not, can you try borrowing money from someone? When one of my pet rats needed surgery I asked if it could be my 21st birthday present, just early... my grandma pitched in too. 

It is so unfair how expensive small animals bills are, mostly coz the normal vets haven't got a clue so you need to find specialists!

Best wishes and I hope it all works out x


----------



## NYTiel (Jan 5, 2013)

How is she today? Hoping for the best for you and her....


----------



## Yope1995 (Jul 28, 2012)

Forgot to mention, the vet yesterday said it could be some kind of infection. He said it could be a number of things but they wouldn't know unless they did some bloodwork and kept her overnight.

My dad put a heating pad under her tank and it's at a comfortable temp. She wasn't floppiing around last night like she was the night before. But otherwise she's still the same.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It could be lots of things, but unfortunately if you can't get her tested and treated, she is going to die. She is suffering. Please consider having her euthanized if you cannot get her treated. She is completely dependent on you and your dad, and it isn't fair to her to let her die a slow death in pain.


----------



## Shayla Fortune (Nov 29, 2012)

What about calling bird rescue you found and tell them your situation? Maybe they can assist you in the vet bills? Or maybe the humane society can give you some financial assistance...?


----------



## Yope1995 (Jul 28, 2012)

As much as I hate to let her go, I don't want her to die suffering...I think my only option is euthanasia...  .... I'll post when it's over.....


----------



## SyddyBird (May 17, 2012)

http://bird.rescueshelter.com/Kentucky

looks like a bird rescue in louisville ky.

Edit:

On the above link they are like 8th down, Ariel Rescue and Rehab

and they have a fb page: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ariel-Rescue-Rehab/172327346119506

Both links say exotic birds.


----------



## RedQueen (Feb 21, 2012)

Although I can see that you really care about your bird, I have to express how angry and frustrated I am that you own a bird and yet don't have the full support from your parents in getting it treated in this emergency situation. If your dad would even refuse a few hours driving to get her to a rescue, that is pure cruelty and negligence, and if it's how your parents feel, then you should not own birds (or other pets that may require time and money of your parents for their care) until you are able to provide everything the bird may need on your own. Before you got your bird, you should have discussed these things with your parents. Saying that your dad "just doesn't want to do it if she doesn't make it" is equivalent to saying that he does not want to pay to get her treatment just because there is a chance that it won't help her, and the chance of increasing her survival isn't worth it. That kind of attitude is cruel, and you should have had a discussion about it with your parents before becoming a bird owner. It's like telling a person with cancer that they're not worth the money for treatment because they will likely die anyways, it's cruel. 

But as of now, since this is the situation you're in, you need to search for some one who is willing to pick up your bird from your home, to take her off your hands and provide her medical care so she has a chance at getting better. You may be lucky enough to find such a person either on a forum, at a rescue/shelter/humane society or through a suggestion of one of these. Keep looking for some one to do this, and don't give up.

I sincerely hope your bird gets better, it is very sad to hear about a sick bird that isn't getting the medical care it requires. Good luck.


----------



## RedQueen (Feb 21, 2012)

Yope1995 said:


> As much as I hate to let her go, I don't want her to die suffering...I think my only option is euthanasia...  .... I'll post when it's over.....


Have you taken her to the vet for euthanasia?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

In these types of situations, though frustrating, we always need to remember that the person we are talking to is not the person who is preventing the bird from getting care.

The person who is responsible for this bird's cruelty is the poster's father. Since we are not talking to him, we must not get angry with the poster. 

Ideally, every family should have a discussion about how pet illness will be handled prior to purchasing a pet. But, truthfully, I can say when I got my childhood pet I did not have this discussion with my parents. As a dependent, we assume that our parents will love and care for our pets the same way we would want and intend to. The assuming part is what causes problems. We cannot expect for all of our members who are dependents to have had that discussion with their parents. It is a shame, but we do not need to scare away dependents who find themselves in situations like these.

Right now, this poster needs us if she wants any possible help for her bird and I would hate for her to leave because of angered posts directed at her or her situation. Then what would become of the bird? We would never know.

To the poster: I commend you on making this difficult decision for the sake of your bird. Please keep us updated. If by the time you check back in here, you have had her euthanized, then I will say I am very sorry for your loss. Difficult situations in pet ownership like this one is very hard to deal with and I hope you cope well. :flowers:


----------



## RedQueen (Feb 21, 2012)

I had no intention of scaring away the poster (Yope1995), and I can understand the situation and how difficult it must be, and I'm sorry for the poster and their bird that they are in this situation.

My post was intended to point out to others who may see the thread, and to the poster for the future, to think ahead when deciding to own a pet, and ensure ahead of time that when a situation like this arises (and it often does, the "this won't happen to my pet" thing is a naive excuse) that we have the means to provide the care the pet will need. Often people don't realize that this means having a substantial amount of money set aside, or some one who will provide the money no matter what, or the ability and willingness to take on debt. And by substantial I mean more than a couple hundred, as vet bills can get to be more than $1000. Transportation is also something that has to be considered, sometimes there are no other options than to drive for many hours, and it's the responsible thing to do. I keep seeing situations like this and others have pointed out exactly the same things numerous times before, so I was pointing it out again with the hope that it serves as a lesson. 

Yope1995, I hope you will give us an update on your bird. We all care very much and are here to help you through this.


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

I feel it isn't fair to criticize someone for how much money they can or cannot spend on a pet, especially one they've had for years. Knowing how much a pet costs is a conversation that must be had, but be aware also that people's circumstances change. The $150 needed to take the bird to the vet could also be the $150 needed to feed the family for the month. A 2-hour drive could be $40 worth of gas. For many people, that is not an inconsequential amount of money, especially with things the way they are at present. Without knowing the circumstances of the family, I feel it's unfair and classist to simply assume they are being cruel rather than assume they are making an incredibly difficult decision in a poor situation.


----------



## RedQueen (Feb 21, 2012)

I removed my original response, because from what I understood from the original poster's comments, they are not in the situation you described, cknauf. I will PM my thoughts on what you said because I don't think this discussion should continue in this thread. If you would like to discuss this further I think it's better to start a new thread, as I don't want to be taking away from the original point of the thread, that Ladybird is sick and Yope1995 needs our help. I am hoping to hear an update soon.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

In the interest of keeping the thread on topic and helping this member, I'm going to ask the two of you to start a separate thread if you want to discuss hypotheticals of responsible pet ownership. We do not know the exact circumstances in this case beyond the fact that this bird cannot be treated, and hopefully is no longer suffering. I understand that you are both speaking out of compassion and care for the birds and their owners, but this is not the place for an extended debate on the subject.


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

EDIT: removed


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

cknauf, I'm only going to say this one more time. Please take this debate either to another thread or to PMs. It is not helpful to this member, and taking their thread off topic is only going to make it harder for us to get help for this bird.


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

enigma731 said:


> cknauf, I'm only going to say this one more time. Please take this debate either to another thread or to PMs. It is not helpful to this member, and taking their thread off topic is only going to make it harder for us to get help for this bird.


\My apologies, I missed your post.


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Yope1995, my heart goes out to you. You sound like you love your bird very much. I'm sure she knows it too. We will be waiting to hear from you. <3


----------



## Hecken (Dec 23, 2012)

I've been following this thread since the start, hoping to hear from Yope1995 soon. I'm hoping for the best for Ladybird, it's obvious how much you love her  *hug*


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I see that you're online, are there any updates on your bird?


----------



## Hecken (Dec 23, 2012)

I've been speaking to Yope, trying to help her find a rescue/avian vet that will help her and she asked me to post a little update.
Ladybird is trying to drink Gatorade but can't keep it down. She still wants to try and fly and asks for scritches though. Yope is doing absolutely everything she can to try and help her bird and from talking to her, she's being very mature for such a hard situation and I'm wishing her all the best. 
Unfortunately, she has to go to school still and has therefore decided that if she has no luck with rescues by 2:00pm her time, she's going to take her to a vet and explain her situation in the hope they will help in any way (which I assume they will).
That's all I can think to write as an update!
Yope, correct me if I'm wrong at all!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you for the update, Hecken. I had seen she was PMing a few different people here on the forum. Yope, if I can be any help at all to you (and you don't wish to post in this thread any longer), feel free to private message me as well.


----------



## Hecken (Dec 23, 2012)

I think any support anyone can offer will be welcomed. I can only help to look for vets/rescues as I don't know anything about poorly 'tiels


----------



## joaniekay21 (Nov 5, 2012)

Yopi seems like you are doing everything in your power for your tiel, and I can tell you have a kind loving spirit. I send my love for you and your tiel.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

You may have already found this place and I'm not sure how far it is but maybe if you contacted them they could offer assistance or know of someone/someplace that could help: http://healthipet.webs.com. It says their main office is in Anderson, IN.


----------



## Yope1995 (Jul 28, 2012)

Ladybird passed away in my arms at 3:00. My little girl is buried in the backyard next to the stump she was always so fascinated with.


----------



## Hecken (Dec 23, 2012)

Really sorry for your loss. At least you have comfort in knowing that she was loved right up until the end. 
R.I.P Ladybird, fly free :angel:


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

RIP Ladybird.

:angel:

I am very sorry for your loss.

:flowers:


----------



## OOwl (Dec 5, 2012)

Goodbye Ladybird, you were greatly loved. . .


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I wish we could have done more to help.


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

What a hard thing for you to have to do. I have only had to do this one time with an old dog and it was heartbreaking. I'm so sorry for your loss. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SunnyandChickie (Jul 9, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know Ladybird knew she was loved


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

RIP Ladybird, fly free under the Rainbow Bridge.
So sorry for your loss


----------



## RedQueen (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm very sorry to hear that Ladybird didn't make it. I hope the ending was peaceful for her. At least she's no longer suffering.


----------



## KatiaAnn (Dec 10, 2012)

Yope, I'm so sorry about your loss. You did everything you could. I'm a teenage girl, too, and I totally understand having limited financial resources and parents who aren't eager to drive places for your animals. Ladybird is in a better place now


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry


----------



## Hecken (Dec 23, 2012)

I don't know if Yope will be back or not - she told me she thought it would be too hard.
But she sent me a message saying thank you to everyone for their advice and support.


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

I hope this affects her to do good things in the future, from this experience she may grow up to be a avian vet or open a bird rescue to help others, I know this will always be with her, I hope it is for the better .. she loved her baby so much


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Fly free Ladybird!


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

My thoughts and prayers are with you. Pls know you did the right thing and showed love and compassion to LadyBird for her much loved life


----------



## Brisa440 (Jan 11, 2013)

You will hear "I'm sorry" a lot on this thread and I don't think those are the words the you want to hear. So instead I say:

Congratulations on owning a Beautiful bird who wanted to stay with you up until the end. You proved yourself to be an excellent Owner in a very hard situation!, If you ever decide to get another pet in the future I am confident you will make its life more joyful then most pet owners could. May Ladybird be at peace and watch over you from free wings.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

So sorry for your loss of Lady Bird may she rest in peace till one day the two of you will be reunited forever at the rainbow bridge never to a part.


----------



## parsley (Oct 15, 2012)

I am so sorry things ended this way. Bless your heart for trying and wanting to help her. I feel so bad for you and the way you were limited as to what you could do to help.You have a wonderful heart and your baby was with you til the end and she was so lucky to have you as her person!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i'm sorry to hear she didnt make it  you tried your best in a tough situation, ladybird couldn't have asked more 

RIP Ladybird


Whether you come back to the forum or not, it is your decision, but please know you will always be very welcome. it's a hard time for you, i know very well. take time to grieve and try to find peace at your own pace. we wish you well


----------



## Hels (Oct 31, 2012)

I can't stop crying. How heartbreaking. What a tough lesson for a young girl. My heart breaks for you. God bless xxx




Hels


----------



## Yope1995 (Jul 28, 2012)

I've returned momentarily to say thank you all for your support last month when my sweet flygirl passed away. I can't think of her w/o tears coming to my eyes.
I blame myself for not putting her on better diet when I got her when she was 8.  She was only w/ me for what seemed such a short time. I find myself whistling for her and awaiting a response...but there's none. I miss her so much!


----------

